# Denon 3808CI vs 2809CI



## organicled (Aug 10, 2007)

I was all set to get the Denon CI when the 2809 was announced. :wits-end: My dilemma is which to get, I understand the benefits of FW updates using the internet and that the 3808 is a notch above the 28XX series. From what i understand that both AVR should sound the same (other than feature differences) but I'm very interested in the extra Audyssey additions. Will they benefit me or are they just compressing my sound and not really giving me anything better. It is not an issue of cost since i can most likely can get the 3808 for ~ $1100 delivered and the 2809 will be about the same since it is new. Are the notch above differences worth getting last years model?


----------



## organicled (Aug 10, 2007)

hello


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

I have the Denon AVR-888, which is like the AVR-2308CI. 
I'll be glad to answer any of you questions that I can. 
Do you have a link to good info on the AVR-2809CI?


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

Not knowing the full specs on the Denon 2809ci its difficult to say whether or not the difference between it and 3808ci will be worth the "downgrade" in model # from the 3808ci to 2809ci. As far as it looks, the most dramatic change seems to be the inclusion of Audyessy Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume.

The 3808ci definitely is not the panacea of receivers, due to it's less than stellar video processing section compared to competition. Having said that I am more pleased with the Denon 3808ci, than I have ever been with any piece of audio gear in a long time. Probably since my Belles A150a Amplifier coupled to a DIY passive preamp, NHT 3.3's, Monarchy Audio DAC, and Teac CD Transport.


----------



## organicled (Aug 10, 2007)

you can close this chapter, I got the 3808 from 6th Ave for 1/2 a "C" note above 1k. could not pass up price, plus no one want to hear about reasons why i have not got it yet.


----------

